# something is eating the fan leaves on my plants



## ratman (Mar 29, 2012)

hey guys this is my first outdoor flower due to my maid putting my 1000 watt balast outside to get wet.

 i have some type of insect eating the fan leaves on three plants i just put outside to flower about 2 weeks ago. what can i treat the plants with to kill it. i cant see any type of insect on the plants, the fan leaves have big holes eaten in them...thx for any help, rm


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 30, 2012)

If its mammal, try hanging a sock filled with blood meal, if its insect try a spray, maybe something organic.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2012)

Ya got a cat? They may be doing it?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 30, 2012)

Get some Sevin Dust and spread it all around the plants in a big circle, as far as you can throw the dust. Try not to breath it  while dusting the area around your plants. This barrier will help to keep most bugs away from your plants


----------



## ratman (Mar 30, 2012)

i have 4 pitbulls roaming the yard it is no mammal, it is some kind of worm, i haven't found one yet but will look at them again in the am...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 31, 2012)

> Try not to breath it while dusting the area around your plants.




:doh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 31, 2012)

leafhooper???


----------



## ratman (Mar 31, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> leafhooper???



what is that


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2012)

its a Grass hopper that jumps and flies around...lands on the plant  eats  and leaves.( normaly  from outer edge to the center )..was also considering the "tiny gren worm"  Ive found a few a couple years back  that would hide near the node sites  and come out at night to munch...can you take some pics of the dammaged leafs?...have ya tried inspecting the plant at night with flashlight?...best of luck my friend


----------



## ratman (Apr 1, 2012)

yes i have looked for the culprit day and night and found nothing... it is only eating the big fan leaves


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 1, 2012)

Not too knowledgeable with only one OD season under my belt, but I was cursed with the green caterpillar, but the didn't show up til flower. And hatched out of the buds eating them from the inside out. Had random gnats, and spider mites even on a few of them, and nothing ate fan leaves. Only thing bugs ate on mine were the buds in flower. Sorry, that's not much help....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2012)

It can be any of a couple thousand bugs, when growing OD you can IMO/E do the best by creating a "buffer" zone around your plants with seven or any garden bed repelents circling your plants in as big a circle as possable.


----------



## ratman (Apr 2, 2012)

i found the culprit today... a little grass hopper about a half inch long...now how do i kill the little mofos


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 3, 2012)

:aok:


*ozzy *mention one way to rid them..also look into the spray..they sell it at HomeDepot


----------



## ratman (Apr 3, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :aok:
> 
> 
> *ozzy *mention one way to rid them..also look into the spray..they sell it at HomeDepot



im in medellin colombia, no seven dust to be had down here...i will hit a plant place and ask them, but was wondering if there is a home remedy to get rid of them...thx, rm


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 3, 2012)

let me have a look see here...we have some home made DIY spray useing a variaty of house hold items..:bolt:


----------



## ratman (Apr 3, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> let me have a look see here...we have some home made DIY spray useing a variaty of house hold items..:bolt:



one of my friends told me to get a bottle of mineral oil, take some garlic and grind up the garlic in a food processor mix the two, strain out the chunks and spray the plants down with it...what do you think...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 3, 2012)

yes that will work as wel Ive heard of a cigaret tobacco  something with the nicotinel....I am a member at another site and Dont like to direct folks away from this site..But my friend  *Dice *has a great tonic  I used a couple years ago with great success..you may have to register..

h420p://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/plant-hospital/201352932-dices-spray-good-mold-mildew-bugs.html

change 420...to...tt


----------



## ratman (Apr 4, 2012)

thanks i will  mix up a batch of both in the am...rm


----------



## buddogmutt (May 26, 2012)

get a better bug.....


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 26, 2012)

What type mantis is that?


----------



## buddogmutt (May 26, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> What type mantis is that?


 

a baby one....lol...i have no idea...i didnt ask..


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 26, 2012)

So it wont stay that small? At that size they would always be after the small bugs like sipder mites and thrips


----------



## buddogmutt (May 26, 2012)

its a chinese mantis(Tenodera sinesis)...6-8inches full grown...i just looked it up....


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 26, 2012)

must be a popular bug everywhere has it listed as ut of stock


----------



## buddogmutt (May 26, 2012)

yeah...my nursery just got a fresh batch in...

company is tiptopbio.com


----------



## Menimeth (May 27, 2012)

Three Habenaro peppers puree'd and strained, mixed with 1 cup of vinigar, added to one gallon of water, will solve all of your pest problems from the borg, to Horses and everything in between (Except People of course). It is totally organic, and will last for a long time. Animals will remember the experance and leave your garden alone, but bugs don't so you will have to spray every 60 to 90 days. Rain will wash the mixture away so you will have to spray again after it rains and the plants are dry. The best part about this spray is that it dosen't cost much to make, and even less if you grow your own Habenaros.


----------



## FUM (May 28, 2012)

Ozzy, man i just saw that "SEVIN DUST" Kill Bee's. We are loosing the worlds bee's way to fast and must take care of them in any way we can. That product is bad news man, we need to find something that is ORGANIC to solve our pest problums and save our irreplaceable bee's. Bee's before meds.lol.


----------

